# Modifiers and stand/boom for 600EX-RT



## curby (Jun 22, 2016)

So I'm just getting into off-shoe lighting and product photography. All I currently have is a 600EX-RT, and I'd like to explore its capabilities before going into another solution like an AlienBee. I've heard a PLM umbrella with stofen-type diffuser can turn a speedlight into something resembling a softbox for less money than a softbox, but 64 inches seems like quite a bit for a speedlight to fill. $70 shipped for the PLM seems like a good deal if it actually works as I hope.

Another way is to get something like the SMDV 26 inch softbox, which is intended for speedlights and is probably easier to work with for close-up work. I imagine it would create cleaner reflections when used close to shiny objects because the speedlight and stand wouldn't be between the modifier and the subject. It's much more expensive at $170 though.

Also, what about supports? Paul Buff has a basic stand for only $40 that should support a speedlight+modifier, but shipping would add quite a bit to that, and it doesn't include a boom. I could get a cheapo stand+boom kit from Amazon for $40 shipped. It wouldn't stand up to heavy use, but for simple home use (no wind issues, no commercial pressures, and I tend to be careful) hopefully it would work.

Lastly, YN-E3-RT or generic radio triggers like Phottix etc.? I've been triggering the 600 remotely with my 70D's onboard flash, but that's something I'd like to get away from if possible. I'm definitely not spending $300 on the Canon transmitter, but I'd like the cleanliness of having fewer things to connect, power, etc. 

Any other recommendations or suggestions? I'd like to spend under $300 total for trigger, modifier, and stand/boom.

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2016)

Check out CraigsList for the stand and modifier, rarely does a few days go by when somebody isn't trying to sell their speed light soft box and stand. The 64" PLM is not the place to start, it is too big and lacks control with the limited power one 600EX has. Failing both of those, do what the Craigslist people did a few months ago, get a cheapie setup from China via eBay. The stuff works and gets you on the learning curve for not much money.

As for the trigger, for the money the Yongnuo is hard to beat.

The perfect example:- https://orlando.craigslist.org/pho/5615054079.html


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 30, 2016)

Once you need a stand for your lights, you may as well carry real lights, like Einsteins. Speedlites are great in a pinch, but your output severely limits their usefulness (meaning you have to place them very close and getting over f/8 is a stretch), especially when a modifier is added into the mix. Yes, folks get creative, but why?

A good strobe includes the gift of a modeling light to help with shadows and hair highlights!

Yes, you can get beautiful portraits, you can get great fill light with speedlites, but what I'm saying is, don't invest in more speedlites if your intention is to use softboxes, booms, etc, because it isn't the light that is a pita to carry, but the stands and modifiers. 

Do plenty of reading, Joe McNally, Syl Arena, Neil Van Niekerk, Lindsay Adler, etc, before you commit more bucks to speedlites. And don't get sucked into the idea of bunching speedlites--why would anybody do that except to promote speedlites? One good studio strobe costs less and works better than bunched speedlites!

Learn to do as much as you can with one light and an umbrella and a reflector. When you feel limited, make your next move. For your 600ex, an entry level umbrella from B&H is fine, and those are under $30 for good quality. (If possible, get one with fiberglass spines--they not only last longer, but they can cushion your speedlite better if your stand tips over.

You can also get a great Impact light stand from B&H for under $40, one that works fine with even large modifiers and studio strobe if you go that way in the future. They also sell the flash brackets, which are essential for being able to angle the light and hold your umbrella.

Cheers!


----------



## curby (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply; been out of town on travel.

Thanks for the thoughts, folks! I'm definitely trolling Craigslist now looking for deals on decent stuff.

@YuengLinger, I'm definitely looking to start small with a single light and see how far that takes me, but I'm more interested in close-up/macro/product photography at the moment, not so much portraiture. At the same time, I know people really stop down to maximize DoF at close focusing distances, so having plenty of light is still a good idea.

Because of the type of work I'm interested in though, I was initially looking at some sort of gobo-style diffuser rather than an umbrella-style diffuser. I might be optimizing a non-problem but I'm concerned about an umbrella casting less-smooth light than something like a softbox. Is that really not a problem when shooting shiny/reflective objects?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Once you need a stand for your lights, you may as well carry real lights, like Einsteins. Speedlites are great in a pinch, but your output severely limits their usefulness (meaning you have to place them very close and getting over f/8 is a stretch), especially when a modifier is added into the mix. Yes, folks get creative, but why?
> 
> A good strobe includes the gift of a modeling light to help with shadows and hair highlights!
> 
> ...



Completely agree with YuengLinger.

I have seven (7) Canon 600EX-RT and wish I had gone with 3 Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws strobes instead. Much more power and far more bang for the buck. It will work great in a 72 inch umbrella with a diffusior. Fantastic, in fact. I actually use the diffusion dome (accessory with the Steaklight) for the light going into the umbrella and the nylon diffusior for the Westcott 72" umbrella for the light being bounced back out. The setup gives a very pleasing soft light.

A single Canon Speedlite in a big umbrella like you mentioned is a no go. It just won't do the job properly. 43" is the biggest I go with a single Canon Speedlite and my subject (human) needs to be pretty close to the umbrella.

For product photography a frosted gel may be okay, but if I had everything to do over again I would go Flashpoint Streaklight from Adorama (Godox, Cheetah, etc. from other suppliers). It really is a fantastic product and now comes with Canon compatible built in radio receivers.

5D Mark III, EF 135 f/2L, Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws, Difussion Dome, 72"umbrella, Westcott Difussior made for the umbrella. Even with all the modifiers, the Streaklight did the job.


----------

